# Token obligalatory n00b thread



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 11, 2014)

Hey guys! I am TheDutchTexan and reside in Plano, TX.

I am a car enthusiast, but always had a great interest in the second world war, including the aircraft of that era. Recently I attended an airshow here in Dallas and captured some footage. I saw my first B29 and B17 in the flesh that day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome to the forums...Texas certainly has it's share of warbirds, so in time, you'll get to see all sorts of WWII hardware


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 11, 2014)

I live in Garland so it's nice to welcome a neighbor!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 11, 2014)

welcome aboard mate!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome sir.

Jeff


----------



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome from England, where our ten gallon hats are bigger than yours !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Welcome to the family, from Cell 13, Block 13....better sign up for your group therapy, you're gonna need it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Oct 12, 2014)

Een nederlandse texaan??? Oh mijn god......


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

......and that he's a car enthusiast, it means it can't be Ford _or_ GM, nothing enthusiastic about those!


----------



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 12, 2014)

Marcel said:


> Een nederlandse texaan??? Oh mijn god......


Haha! Ja, ik woon hier nu al 8 jaar deze maand. De tijd gaat snel!



Lucky13 said:


> ......and that he's a car enthusiast, it means it can't be Ford _or_ GM, nothing enthusiastic about those!


Someone looked at my YouTube channel... Either that or it's a lucky jab which connected. First On Race Day!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 13, 2014)

Jan, aka Lucky 13 likes Mopars. And I restore them for a living. Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 13, 2014)

TheDutchTexan said:


> ...First On Race Day!


To be towed home?


----------



## TheDutchTexan (Oct 13, 2014)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Jan, aka Lucky 13 likes Mopars. And I restore them for a living. Welcome to the asylum.



Oh, I might prefer fords. But anything that is old and has a V8 is OK in my book. The only reason I am not in a classic is my destabilized bank account... Hahaha!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2014)

TheDutchTexan said:


> Haha! Ja, ik woon hier nu al 8 jaar deze maand. De tijd gaat snel!


Maar toch welkom hoor, altijd goed als er landgenoten bij komen. Zoveel Nederlanders zijn hier niet. 

As a good Dutchman, I expect you to love DAF and Speijker. And as an aircraft enthousiast, you bought our books about the Fokker G-1 of course. No P-51, you hear....  (well, at least I could try  )


----------



## Njaco (Oct 13, 2014)

Gawd, I hope you're not a Cowboys fan! 

Welcome to the forum!


----------

